# Looking for cross bow



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone have a suggestion on a good crossbow untill I get my FAC.
I think I should go with a compound is a cross easier to use or a normal bow?:scratch 
Thanks


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Barnett Revolution AVI and it does very well. It is rated for just under 400' / second arrow-speed and when combined with a broad-head, does very nice damage. Reload time between shots is between 60 and 90 seconds due to the very high draw-weight ...

If you are looking for something that loads faster and doesn't need a bow-press to change the strings, a compound bow (like mine) is not the better choice ... 

There is a mail-order cross-bow shop based in Ottawa that seems to have decent prices on cross-bows that are also hunting-ready.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Now there's something I've never shot... guess I should try it.. some states allow hunting with them... for a shtf hunting weapon it would be Ideal I'd think...

Guess I may have to look into it...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

A cross bow is easier to shoot accurately than a regular bow. I don't have a recommendation for brands except that you get one with a good trigger pull. We have two crossbows. One is a cheapie (under $100 dollars). The other is an expensive compound crossbow. Both can shoot accurately but the trigger pull on the cheap one is about 20 lbs. and on the expensive one it's about 5 pounds. If you can offord it get one with a good trigger pull of 5 pounds or less. Second thing to watch for is weight. These things are heavy!!! If you're going to carry it lighter is better. So, trigger pull is first priority which should give you several good models to choose from then buy the one that's lightest.

You'll also need a good backstop for practicing. Crossbow bolts are short and they penetrate very deeply. They'll punch right through many targets designed for compound bows.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> A cross bow is easier to shoot accurately than a regular bow. I don't have a recommendation for brands except that you get one with a good trigger pull. We have two crossbows. One is a cheapie (under $100 dollars). The other is an expensive compound crossbow. Both can shoot accurately but the trigger pull on the cheap one is about 20 lbs. and on the expensive one it's about 5 pounds. If you can offord it get one with a good trigger pull of 5 pounds or less. Second thing to watch for is weight. These things are heavy!!! If you're going to carry it lighter is better. So, trigger pull is first priority which should give you several good models to choose from then buy the one that's lightest.
> 
> You'll also need a good backstop for practicing. Crossbow bolts are short and they penetrate very deeply. They'll punch right through many targets designed for compound bows.


True that ... I can bury my cross-bow arrows to about 1/2shaft into a high-density foam-block designed for cross-bow shooting. Wildmist finds my Barnett compound-bow (4-limb) way too heavy to hold properly, so, we have been looking for a lightweight unit that is hunting-ready. Might have found a "girls" cross-bow that would work for her made by *Excaliber* called the *VixenII*. She has held it at the store (Wholesale Sports) and feels fairly comfortable with it in her hands. We are still looking around and she hasn't quite decided on the right-choice yet ...


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Great thanks for info , keep searching on line.... E-bay n other sights 
I asked wife if I could put an apple on her head ????? 
She did not see humour in it.....
Thanks again :wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

roadrash said:


> Great thanks for info , keep searching on line.... E-bay n other sights
> I asked wife if I could put an apple on her head ?????
> She did not see humour in it.....
> Thanks again :wave:


Man your wife is just a kill joy!!! 

I love my cross bow ... but I could not tell you what kind it is/was ... My dad picked up a broken cross bow at a yard sale (for a few bucks) and put a new stock on it and fixed it all up. (He is very good at that kind of stuff :2thumb
So I have a awesome 'DAD' made cross bow. LOL

And ... I like your wife will NOT put an apple on my head for my husband.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Ordered a cheap crossbow on e-bay 
Also picked up a smaller crossbow

Once I get my passport I will hit a swap meet in the usa to buy a better compound crossbow and coumpound bow. 

Its a start for now.........
Thks for input


----------

